# Franz Schubert's best works?



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

A couple of days ago I discovered Schubert. The first thing I heard from him was Symphony 9. I thought it was brilliantly amazing, by the way. Anyway, since I'm trying to explore more of his works, what are your favourite pieces written by Franz Schubert?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony 8
String quintet
Late string quartets
Octet
Impromptus
Winterreise
Die schoene Muellerin

to name a few.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

What Art Rock said plus both piano trios and late piano sonatas to throw in a couple more.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The three last piano sonatas 
The piano trios
The quintet
Wintereisse
The late quartets
Symphony 8
Etc


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

What they all said (symphonies 8-9, last three sonatas, winterreise, string quintet, late quartets, impromptus) + piano quintet (trout) and you're pretty set for a while.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> What they all said (symphonies 8-9, last three sonatas, winterreise, string quintet, late quartets, impromptus) + piano quintet (trout) and you're pretty set for a while.


Just finished with the String Quintet, tremendous piece. And you're right about being set for a while.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never understood why it's the final three sonatas that get mentioned. 17 and 18 are worthy of being included in that group. The 2nd movement of the 17th is as good as it gets, IMO.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Self-confessed Schubert nut.

*1. Winterreise

2. String Quintet in C major

3. Symphony no. 9 in C major "Great"

4.Piano Sonata no. 21 in B flat

5. Symphony no. 8 in B minor "Unfinished"

6. String Quartet no. 14 in D minor (Death and the Maiden)

7. Die Schone Mullerin

8. Impromptus D.899 and D.935

9. Schwangesang

10. Piano Trio no. 2 in E flat/ String Quartet no. 15 in G major*

Honorable mentions:

Trout Quintet
Rosamunde Quartet
Piano Trio no. 1 in B flat
Fantaise in F minor
Erlkonig
Nacht und Traume
Piano sonatas no. 18, 20, 21 
Moment musicaux
Drei Klavierstucke


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

G major Piano Sonata (I forget the Deutsche number)


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

His lieder are the some of the best. _Winterreise_ is my favorite vocal-piano song set ever.

The unfinished 8th is great and pretty legendary, give that one a listen at some point. As for chamber music, listen to his late quartets and C major quintet, they're among the greatest chamber works as well.

I love Richter's interpretations of his G major and B-flat major late sonatas, it's a magical and somewhat ethereal experience listening to those recordings, despite, or especially because of, the somewhat slow tempi. Even Glenn Gould agreed, and he disliked Schubert for the most part.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

GGluek said:


> G major Piano Sonata (I forget the Deutsche number)


It's the D.894.. The recording of Richter is pretty legendary clocking at 56 minutes! The first movement is more than half the piece!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd second Peeyaj's suggestion about Richter's sonata. His recording of the G Major Sonata is going to my desert island as well.

I was going to post opus 100, but thought I'd combine a great melody with a movie recommendation:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

If you like the 9th Symphony... the 8th is (if anything) even greater. The 3rd and 5th are also especially fine. Beecham, Furtwangler, and Kleiber all produced marvelous recordings of Schubert symphonies... while the recent Minkowski set is simply a delicious performance of the whole set.

Brendel is unrivaled when it comes to the Impromptus while Kempff may offer the finest performance of Schubert's entire sonatas.

The 14th and 15th Quartets are the usual starting point for Schubert's string quartets... but there are others of great interest beyond.

Bergs' Quintet and Richter's Trout Quintet are essential discs... as is the Stern trios and Rostropovich' Arpeggione Sonata.

The core of Schubert's repertoire is song... thus the magical "songs without words" (The Impromptus), the choral works, the outtakes from Rosamunde... and first and foremost, the lieder. Baker and Janowitz offer spectacular surveys of Schubert's lieder... while Fischer-Dieskau, Wunderlich, Quasthoff, Goerne, Ian Bostridge, Anne Sofie von Otter, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, and many others have recorded truly marvelous discs of Schubert lieder of lieder cycles.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> If you like the 9th Symphony... the 8th is (if anything) even greater. The 3rd and 5th are also especially fine. Beecham, Furtwangler, and Kleiber all produced marvelous recordings of Schubert symphonies... while the recent Minkowski set is simply a delicious performance of the whole set.
> 
> Brendel is unrivaled when it comes to the Impromptus while Kempff may offer the finest performance of Schubert's entire sonatas.
> 
> ...


Stluke, your contributions are always exceptional.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

The 5th symphony and the 20th piano sonata.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In addition to most of the above suggestions I'd also add the Grand Duo Sonata and the Hungarian and French Divertissements for piano duet and some of the part-songs/choruses, especially Gesang der Geister uber den Wassern for eight voices and strings.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Fantasie for piano for four hands. Sublime!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Schubert's greatest contribution to the world are his lieder.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I think D 872, _Deutsche Messe_, deserves an honorable mention.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nachthelle. And Nacht und Traüme. A good record to get for a feel of the breadth and depth of his mature work is on Hyperion, called An 1826 Schubertiad. The best Nachstille is with Peter Schreier. The best Nacht und Traüme with Stich Randall, or Souzay.

You say you like his 9 th symphony. Then you must feel at home with his way of doing variations. I suggest you try the slow movement of D850.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> In addition to most of the above suggestions I'd also add the Grand Duo Sonata and the Hungarian and French Divertissements for piano duet and some of the part-songs/choruses, especially Gesang der Geister uber den Wassern for eight voices and strings.


Ditto for the Gesang der Geister uber den Wassern. Currently, my favorite Schubert. The piece is such divine and sublime, that I always felt tingling in my neck every time I hear it. This is Schubert at his supreme best.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Symphonies 8 & 9
Piano Sonatas 19, 20 & 21
Impromptu No. 3 in G-flat
Winterreise


----------

